
Suite Arrival Delivers Toothpaste (And Other Essentials) to Your Hotel - chaostheory
http://mashable.com/2010/03/04/suite-arrival/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29
======
walterp
I need more than what hotels can offer and would like to pick what I like. I
think the success here will depend on price/ selection.

------
jmount
Many good hotels stock mini-toothpaste and such and will send it to your room
free if you call the front desk.

